# Field Dog Parasite Control



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey guys,

How bad are the bugs in your area? I'm lamenting the ticks, although I know I shouldn't be a big whiner because they really are not too bad in my area. Actually this is the first year ever that I have had to worry about ticks and have found them on the dog. Not sure if I am impressed with the Frontline or not what do you guys use?

Also, mosquitoes. I know to use the deet on myself not sure about the dog. Does anyone use anything for mosquito control for your dog?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

In desperation I have used Avon Skin So Soft at a hunt test where the mosquitos we horrendous. It did help, but I haven't done it since, as I am not sure about using it on the dogs...I know it's okay for us, but it's been a while since I licked my arms and legs.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I had a bad problem with fleas earlier this year but have it under control now. Have not seen a single tick in probably 6 months. I don't worry about mosquitoes with the dogs, they are on HW all year. The only place they get bit is on their nose anyhow.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Normally I give my dogs brewers yeast with garlic this deters the ticks and mosquitoes and fleas. This year I forgot to buy it in feb it takes a few months to build up in their systems so I used Bio-Spot on everyone. Next year I will be going back to brewers yeast.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Flip has been on the Brewers Yeast with garlic for around six months (the other two can't do yeast). I have some bottles of neem oil with citronella, but I usually forget to use it.

When I had a problem with ticks a few years ago, and got the preventic collars. I believe IowaGold was recommending a similar collar that was waterproof.

I stopped frontline and all that years ago and despite living in bug infested Louisana I haven't had an issue since I stopped using the products.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I usually spray myself with OFF and then spritz my hands to gently wipe Jacks' back and ears with. I'm not rubbing it into his skin. Just his coat. 

This is not only to keep mosquitoes away, but those HORRIBLE deer flies. Unlike mosquitoes, the flies will follow you for miles and when they bite it really hurts. I won't go hiking in summer without putting OFF on me and the dog. 

Some pondy spots also have biting flies (or gnats?) they are small fat black things. Again, when they bite it really hurts. Again, OFF is necessary to keep those away.

For ticks, I just give my guy a bath when we get home. Did so today after a swim-hike trip.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Megora said:


> For ticks, I just give my guy a bath when we get home. Did so today after a swim-hike trip.


Does that work for you? Just pulled a tick of mine after hiking and a bath. I found it using the force dryer and not even that force dryer could unseat that nasty little bugger. They are resilient!

I actually don't use HW as it is not that prevalent here...I opt to just run blood work on it and have had no problems yet. I know others that do the same. Even my sister (veterinarian) who is in Washington doesn't with her dog. Mostly I am worried about her getting eaten alive. I have several bites from our adventure last weekend and they are itchy nasty!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

GoldenSail said:


> Does that work for you? Just pulled a tick of mine after hiking and a bath. I found it using the force dryer and not even that force dryer could unseat that nasty little bugger. They are resilient!


I use a flea/tick shampoo.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

So training yesterday the skeeters were terrible. My friend brought her 'all-natural' merrigold stuff and after getting eaten alive decided she wanted some off my deet. Of course, even the deet didn't leave me completely immune to it. Darn skeeters. Vet this morning said she could not think of anything for mosquito control.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

They say dryer sheets repel mosquitoes, and tell people to tie them to their belt loops. You could try tying one around the collar for the dog, although that probably wouldn't do for water work.


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

General V said:


> Normally I give my dogs brewers yeast with garlic this deters the ticks and mosquitoes and fleas. This year I forgot to buy it in feb it takes a few months to build up in their systems so I used Bio-Spot on everyone. Next year I will be going back to brewers yeast.


Where can I buy Brewer's Yeast with Garlic? I just googled it and found that it's a capsule that you give the dogs. Is there any particular brand that anyone recommends?


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I have always bought my Bewers yeast with garlic from Drs. Foster and Smith.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Ticks are BAD up here this year. I now use Advantix instead of Frontline on my working dogs. It seems to be more effective, and it is supposed to repel mosquitos as well. I have noticed fewer skeeters buzzing around the treated dogs when we are out in the field.


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Has anyone used Tick collars? Are they effective and more importantly, safe for the dog? One of my neighbors said her dog got seizures because of it, not sure how far that's correct though.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

The Preventic collar is supposed to work quite well, but if you have cats who are hanging out with the dog, not safe! I also have a friend who reacts to the collar--so her dogs wear it in the field but do not wear them at home or she cannot touch them. Kind of makes me a bit leery of them.


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

sterregold said:


> The Preventic collar is supposed to work quite well, but if you have cats who are hanging out with the dog, not safe! I also have a friend who reacts to the collar--so her dogs wear it in the field but do not wear them at home or she cannot touch them. Kind of makes me a bit leery of them.


It does seem scary that you are not supposed to even touch the collar with bare hands or wash well after touching. Yet, it is going to be almost touching your dog's skin. So it makes me hesitate. But I'm afraid to give any internal medicines either.


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Megora said:


> I use a flea/tick shampoo.


Could you tell me the brand name of your tick shampoo? I was also looking at the Vet's Best Flea+Tick spray. Supposed to be all natural (peppermint+clove), don't know how effective that is. Pyrethrins in the other sprays are a bit of a worry.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I was pondering over why ticks are so bad here. Never, ever before I have I caught one on my dog and I don't exactly keep her at home. Then a friend mentioned the wonderful, warm winter we had didn't kill the little suckers. I guess I'll think twice about that this coming winter....totally loved it for the field training at the time!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I am currently using Vectra on my dogs. It keeps everything off. For myself, I spray up with repellent with the highest percentage of DEET. I also tape my pants legs around my ankles with duct tape. I know that I look insane but I must say that the ticks can't crawl up under my pants anymore. I also spray my car after a day in the field because the ticks get into the car and will get on you days after you have been in the field.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

gdgli said:


> I am currently using Vectra on my dogs. It keeps everything off. For myself, I spray up with repellent with the highest percentage of DEET. I also tape my pants legs around my ankles with duct tape. I know that I look insane but I must say that the ticks can't crawl up under my pants anymore. I also spray my car after a day in the field because the ticks get into the car and will get on you days after you have been in the field.


Ewww! You must be in a tick infested area. Is it always that bad? Is it that bad at actual tests too? Year round?


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Vectra 3D is labeled to repel mosquitos and also does fleas and ticks


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

canine_mommy said:


> Could you tell me the brand name of your tick shampoo? I was also looking at the Vet's Best Flea+Tick spray. Supposed to be all natural (peppermint+clove), don't know how effective that is. Pyrethrins in the other sprays are a bit of a worry.


Addams. I'm not thrilled about the pyrethrins either, but when my dog spends all day running around overgrown fields, I feel safer knowing I'm doing something. <- And I only got this way a couple years ago when I kept finding ticks (dog ticks) on Jacks' head and I even found them on me. :yuck: 

I don't use the shampoo more often than every 2 weeks (we use a regular shampoo like Cowboy Magic the other weeks). And I also dilute it. 

Those natural shampoos - I've looked at them, but meh.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

gdgli said:


> I am currently using Vectra on my dogs. It keeps everything off. For myself, I spray up with repellent with the highest percentage of DEET. I also tape my pants legs around my ankles with duct tape. I know that I look insane but I must say that the ticks can't crawl up under my pants anymore. I also spray my car after a day in the field because the ticks get into the car and will get on you days after you have been in the field.


Unfortunately DEET does not work on ticks. I now keep a bottle of horse spray in the truck that I spray on my hat, socks, pantlegs, and shirtcuffs. Bronco or Absorbine will both work as they have permethrins in them--but I spray on clothing not skin.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't want to scare you away from Long Island but it can be bad. Those of us who train and hunt here have been dealing with the problem and are doing OK. You have a higher risk when you don't take the precautions. I should add that I wear tan chino pants. It makes it easier to spot ticks on your clothes. I spray all my clothes to help repel the ticks. The best stuff is the product developed by the army that stays in your clothes for 6 weeks. I found out the hard way that they get into your car. It's terrible to spot a tick on you while you are driving to work.

When I get home from a days hunt, I stick all my hunting gear in a big plastic bag and spray the bag with a premise spray, then close up the bag.That takes care of the rest of the possible ticks.

We do have tick borne diseases on LI. I have had a few friends get Lyme Disease.

After I do all of the above, I then have my girlfriend check me over for anything I might have missed.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Rainheart said:


> Vectra 3D is labeled to repel mosquitos and also does fleas and ticks


I think that the other products are losing their effectiveness. I have a friend who borrowed an ampule of Vectra from me because of this.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

sterregold said:


> Unfortunately DEET does not work on ticks. I now keep a bottle of horse spray in the truck that I spray on my hat, socks, pantlegs, and shirtcuffs. Bronco or Absorbine will both work as they have permethrins in them--but I spray on clothing not skin.


I once bought something from LL Bean. It was pine scented, a little oily, very high percentage of DEET, and I think labeled Jungle Formula. It was the best. (Bought it 30 years ago.) 

When I use a product with DEET, I spray, let dry, then spray some more, let dry, then spray some more. I can find ticks on me but far fewer than before I decided to take these precautions. I think that part of the problem with DEET is that the concentrations are not strong enough due to regulations. The stuff from Bean had a currently unavailable concentration of DEET. I'll take my chances with the DEET and possible health risks. I don't want any of the tick diseases.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

gdgli said:


> After I do all of the above, I then have my girlfriend check me over for anything I might have missed.


LOL Have you heard this song by Brad Paisley? I think it's hilarious. "I want to check you for ticks..."


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks! I like the song! Too funny!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Seems to me like our built up immunity super ticks from hell are making their way to other states. I gave up on Frontline years ago. Now K9 advantix seems to be failing, JMO. Might try the Vectra stuff soon. Using so called "natural" stuff around here is laughable.

If I have to dump pesticides on my dog they may as well work. I pick off at least a half dozen every day during our walks, and more when I brush her out at home afterward. Been bit a few times myself this year by those good for nothing ticks.

Megora, I too have sprayed deet on my hand and wiped it on my dogs head and ears when canoeing in north country. The tiny no-see-ums, midges etc are evil blood sucking beasts.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

gdgli said:


> I don't want to scare you away from Long Island but it can be bad. Those of us who train and hunt here have been dealing with the problem and are doing OK. You have a higher risk when you don't take the precautions. I should add that I wear tan chino pants. It makes it easier to spot ticks on your clothes. I spray all my clothes to help repel the ticks. The best stuff is the product developed by the army that stays in your clothes for 6 weeks. I found out the hard way that they get into your car. It's terrible to spot a tick on you while you are driving to work.
> 
> When I get home from a days hunt, I stick all my hunting gear in a big plastic bag and spray the bag with a premise spray, then close up the bag.That takes care of the rest of the possible ticks.
> 
> ...


Some of the areas I hunt in are bad too. I went the horse spray route after finding that event he highest concentration DEET avbailable up here was not working. I don't think the Jungle stuff can be sold here because the concentration of DEET is above what Health Canada will allow. We used to be able to get more concetrated stuff but it all went a few years ago. So I wnet to the horse spray instead and have found it to be quite successful--I'm using the Absorbine Ultrashield EX or Duraguard formulas.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks sterregold, I may be checking out the horse spray.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Vectra3D here, too. It seems to repel both ticks and mosquitoes better than anything else.
I asked my vet about putting a preventic collar on the dog, too, and he said if you want to turn your dog into three mile island, go ahead....but really the Vectra should be sufficient.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

gdgli said:


> Thanks sterregold, I may be checking out the horse spray.


The thing I like about it is that you put it on your clothing rather than your skin. I've seen DEET eat through paint and melt plastic when there was overspray--THAT makes me nervous!!

I expect you coupld spray your gear and let it dry before getting dressed then it would act rather like the bug repellent clothing, which I think uses the same ingredients


----------

